# @matthee And @rob Fisher



## Riaz (3/5/14)

just had lekker fish and chips for lunch now

off to do some studying

catch y'all later


----------



## Andre (3/5/14)

Lol, now I am hungry. Vasbyt with the studying. See you later.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> just had lekker fish and chips for lunch now
> 
> off to do some studying
> 
> catch y'all later



Oh what a good boy! You were sailing very close to a fine but you made your study desk just in time!


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Riaz said:


> just had lekker fish and chips for lunch now



I just had a Peri Peri chicken at Oscars! So Yum!


----------



## ShaneW (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just had a Peri Peri chicken at Oscars! So Yum!



Is he ready for his trial to start again on Monday?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Since we're talking about lunch...this was mine today:

Fettucini with salmon , cream , peas and vodka







And desert:






Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

OOooo that pudding looks so delicious! I'm on diet so can't eat it... well not while my wife is looking of course!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> OOooo that pudding looks so delicious! I'm on diet so can't eat it... well not while my wife is looking of course!



Haha me too but we were supposed to go away this weekend and it didnt happen so i deserve it  It was yummy we found a cute little garden cafe around the corner from our house today. Quite a hidden little place but its devine and great for kids...discovered that chloe is a little dare devil lol..

Oh and they vape friendly *awesome* will add them to the list in a moment

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (3/5/14)

ShaneW said:


> Is he ready for his trial to start again on Monday?



Lol shane its only when I read this again that I caught on haha

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol shane its only when I read this again that I caught on haha



Yip it took me a while too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/5/14)

Geez, you guys really know howto torture me with this good looking food.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

